# Found out I have skin cancer



## redterror (Aug 16, 2010)

I recently found out I have skin cancer.  No I do not know how long I have left but I have had this condition for 20 YEARS.  It is not the type a person gets from the sun.  It started out as a small dry patch of skin on my side 20 years ago.  In fact I never noticed it until after wife pointed it out to me after we wed.  Then later it got flaky & went to see the Dr about it.  Dr thought it was eczema & wrote various topical meds over the years.  

The condition would come & go, sometimes almost disappearing completely.  It never debilitated me so I largely ignored it.  But the affected area very slowly grew over the years and I would see the Dr on/off where they would just issue topical creme thinking it was eczema/psoriasis.

recently I had a "breakout" where the some of the skin on my chest got flaky, so I finally went to see a dermatologist.  They did a byopsy and the Dr thought it was CTCL (abbreviated), a type of skin cancer.  they did another byopsy to confirn, results not in yet.  After researching CTCL, I believe it is the correct diagnosis as it common for non-specialist docs to mis-diagnose this cancer as eczema/psoriasis.  It is not contagious nor is it heritary.  Docs have no clue what causes it.  

I think I will be beginning chemotherapy or light therapy soon.  he wrote a topical creme med, a small (toothpaste size) tube was $2000, so I did not buy it.  I do not want to cause financial ruin for my family in a perhaps futile attempt to save me.

When you end up in this type of situation, you realize the only important thing in life is time.  Time to spend with your family... time to be there & watch/guide your kids as they grow.  time to help others, time to ask for forgiveness.  I thank God I still have this time and I hope & pray to see my kids succeed in life.  But if God wills otherwise, His will be done.  My oldest son is autistic & will need all the help a father can provide.  My 2 others are very young (1.5 & 5 year old, who just started school).

God bless,
Nick X


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 16, 2010)

You and your family are in my prayers.  I had skin cancer but think that they got it all.  Hoping for you to have the same results far a clean bill of health too.


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 16, 2010)

Nick may the Lord Jesus Christ heal you for His glory and praise that you will be a walking  example of God healing power.

In Jesus name heal Nick from this disease by Your stripes amen.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 16, 2010)

Wish you the best in your recvery!


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 16, 2010)

prayers for complete healing, God bless


----------



## lake hartwell (Aug 17, 2010)

I have had melanoma 3 times, get the right care and you may live a very long time. It can be very deadly otherwise. May god bless and keep you and your family.
L.h.


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 17, 2010)

You will be in my prayers my father has had skin cancer and has fully recovered. Please keep your sprits up and try not to let it get you down it will make it that much harder for you and your family I know this first hand. If you need the name of another Doctor to try please let me know and I will get the name of the Doctor my father has used very nice guy and has really helped my father out with his cancer. If you need people to talk to you know everybody here on Woodies will be more than willing to listen. Keep thinking positive.


----------



## mr_basstracker (Aug 17, 2010)

prayers sent. may GOD bless and heal you.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 18, 2010)

My Prayers are added for you as well. May God Bless and heal you completely.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 18, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jranger (Aug 18, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 18, 2010)

Prayers sent,brother.

Like Deerbandit said - we're here for you to talk to and to pray for you.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.  May God give you grace, mercy and healing.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 18, 2010)

Sir, you will be in my Prayers. I have had cancer six times. In 1987 I was told I had 3-6 months. Even well trained physicians don't know everything. The key is first being spiritually prepared to face the Lord when he summons you, secondly, seek the best of help early. If money is a problem most major medical facilities, especially teaching schools have methods of helping you get medicines you can't afford. I know first hand. Fighting cancer is not inexpensive. I was bedridden for over three years. I've recovered, gone back to work, and enjoy a good quality of life. I have seen my children grown, and have six grandchildren I once thought I'd never know. My friend, don't give up. The Lord is on his throne, and only a Prayer away.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 18, 2010)

You are in my prayers, for a recovery. Live life the the fullest, don't give up and fight like heck for those kids


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 19, 2010)

So very sorry to here this.But finding the right Dr. can be the key to your future.Do ALL the homework possible.Treating it and the right attitude goes along way.
  I too had cancer a few years ago.First there is the fear of what (if's).Then the ( why me) sets in...But God NEVER puts you to a test that he can't see you thru it..
 ....Dear heavenly father open the eyes and mind of this man and his family.Let them allow your healing to be done.Father be with him when he feels sorrow and all alone..Gracious lord let him know he is your child. That you love and watch over him as he does his own children and family.Amen
God Bless you brother


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Prayers  sent!!


----------



## JWarren (Aug 19, 2010)

Prayers sent for your healing and for comfort, peace and faith for your family.


----------



## MTMiller (Aug 21, 2010)

Nick you can beat this.  Having a good positive outlook goes a long way with cancer treatment.  Like others have said, find you a great specialist that has treated many others with your exact condition.  Ask lots of questions on treatments and success rates for each doctor and if you don't feel comfortable that you are getting the best treatment possible don't be afraid to switch doctors or ask for a 2nd opinion.  Follow the advise and treatments the doctor gives you as closely as you can.  We are fortunate to live in Atlanta where there are some great oncologist.

I will be praying for you for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## allen1932 (Aug 21, 2010)

NOTHING works like God and prayer!! I'am praying for you.


----------



## redterror (Aug 22, 2010)

wow I am really humbled by the out pouring of support.  thank you, God bless all of you.  tomorrow I go for a followup apptmnt.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm praying that you get some better news tomorrow.


----------



## Tony Two Tone (Aug 22, 2010)

*You’re in my prayers Nick!*


----------



## messenger (Aug 24, 2010)

Prayer's sent.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 24, 2010)

prayers added for you and your family


----------



## carver (Aug 24, 2010)

Gods speed


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2010)

hang in there Nick!


----------



## luvtohunt (Sep 24, 2010)

I just read this post and please know I and the church I pastor in Plum Branch SC will be praying for you. I have a very close friend who had cancer 3 years ago and thought it was the end for him. God prevailed victorious and today he is cancer free. God can heal you, by faith believe that he will, and if that's not his will his grace will be sufficient. He promised never to leave us nor forsake us Hebrews 13:5. praying for you and your family


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

You have my Prayers !


----------



## Jeff57 (Sep 24, 2010)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 25, 2010)

God is our great Physician....praying now!


----------



## possum steak (Sep 28, 2010)

redterror we gotcha prayed for.

Cancer is an ugly word!


----------

